# 2nd Annual Factory Gheenoe Boat show at Feb. 7th.



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i didn't go last year. what goes on, trophies and what not? or just a show and shine? i'm bringin a project


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> i didn't go last year. what goes on, trophies and what not? or just a show and shine? i'm bringin a project


Sweeet! I wanna see it in person,

I will offer demo ride on my LT15 with 15 merc and I will let u newbies drive it only if u looking to buy new Lowtides.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i will offer sand paper and resin if anyone is interested in workin on my stuff  i pay in beer


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

haha beer per hour? how much you pay where do i sign? hows that project comin btw i aint seen you since out at 7 lakes on new years


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

As much beer as you can drink per hour. school started back up, so thats all i've been doin lately. i'm at a stand-still on my classic project due to lack of funds right now. but she'll be floatin soon!!!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

just to let those interested know...many...MANY nice boats for sale at the show. some never even seen rain yet much less salt. some used with mojo.

If you have an idea for a boat, it will more than likely be in the line up.

Look forward to seeing ya'll there.

by the way, i will be the guy next to a black gheenoe with a beer in hand and plenty more in the cooler.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Custom Gheenoe news letter from today.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Man, I sure hate to miss this, but I've got to work in Jacksonville all weekend. Probably going to save me a bunch o money.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

you missed lots of good folks and fun times.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice 13 Gheenoe


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Wide Stern


----------

